# Question re updating iTunes to use iPad - effect on older iPods



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm interested in getting an iPad, especially after reading the first reviews here, but I haven't updated iTunes for awhile. I'm still on iT8. The reason I haven't is because I've read on other sites (iLounge, Apple Forums) that many people who have updated since last September (iT9 and any updates since then) have had major problems using older pre 9/09 iPods. Quite a few people complained that after the update, their iPods were irreversibly corrupted and could not be synched or restored. I have a few older iPods I currently use, so I've been nervous about updating. But if I don't update, then I can't get an iPad....so it's a dilemma.

Anyway, here's my question, directed at any of you who have updated to iTunes 9.1 (I think that's the latest version that just came out) to use your iPad. Have any of you also tried to sync older, pre 9/09 iPods with iTunes since updating to 9.1? If you have, did you experience any problems? If you didn't have problems, I'd like to hear about that too, because so far on line, I've only read complaints. I haven't seen one posting by someone who didn't experience any problems.

By the way, I've asked around locally and have found either people who updated iTunes, got rid of their old iPods and are only using newer ones, or, more often, people who have just not updated iTunes, so their older iPods work OK. I haven't found one person yet who updated iTunes but still uses an older iPod.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have a quite a few ipods and all of them older than 09/9 and haven't had one problem and keep my itunes constantly up to date. And yes I've synced mine since the update of a few days ago without issue.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I always keep iTunes up to date. My oldest iPod is a 5th gen video iPod. I've never had problems syncing it. I received it Christmas 2005.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you! I'm so happy to hear this. I will probably try updating soon and hope for the best.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a 4th gen iPod Classic that I still use once in a while. It syncs just fine with iTunes 9.1. 

When I remember to keep the battery charged.  

Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I got my iPod Touch on 6/09 and it syncs fine with iTunes 9.1


----------

